# Mount Pleasant Gaming Association



## Allensh (Sep 20, 2007)

MPGA is holding its first meeting on the campus of Central Michigan University in almost two years TONIGHT at 6 PM at the Strosacker Room (room 110) at the Park Library. Due to the location of this meeting, food and drink are not allowed in the meeting room; we're working on getting a location where we can have that good stuff. MPGA supports all kinds of games; RPG, board games, miniatures games, card games. We REALLY need GM's  Bring your favorite game (or games) and join us if you libe in the area or happen to know a good Teleport spell 

Allen Shock
MPGA Member


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey Al,

Its Kyle, how's it going?  I am living in Midland now.  I'm only playing online in some PbP, but I am hoping to make it back for some RL gaming.  What are your thoughts on 4th Ed?  Crazy stuff, but I am looking forward to it.


----------

